# D-Day Game Trouble



## RON-Th (Dec 10, 2006)

I just recently bought a copy of D-Day the game. I installed it and when I try to run the program I get an error message saying:*The Programm Requires Hardware T&L and stencil support (thus 32bpp desktop) *. I have an acer travelmate 3000.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Sounds like the video capabilities of your computer don't meet the requirements for the game. Is this a laptop? Is it an older machine?

You can go here:
http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest

And select the game from the list to perform a test on your machine. It will let you know what pieces of your computer will work, and which ones don't meet the requirements.


----------



## RON-Th (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, its a laptop. I bought earlier this year, brand new. I was told that it had a very powerfull system.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Did you test your system at the website I linked to?

It should 'rate' your system for that game.


----------



## RON-Th (Dec 10, 2006)

Did the test. It came up with a fail. It said my video card was a Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family (Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset). It says that I need a DirectX 9.0 compatible 128 MB Video Card with Hardware T&L.

Does that mean that it will be an external add-on?


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Sounds like there's not enough video memory in your system. It's possible that you only have 64mb allocated to video, and the game needs 128mb. You may be able to enter the BIOS and increase the amount of memory allocated to 'video', but you should probably have more than 512mb of system memory to do this.


----------



## RON-Th (Dec 10, 2006)

How do I enter the BIOS to change the allocation? From the report I think I have enough memory.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

It's usually entered by pressing 'F2' or 'Del' on bootup, then look for the 'video' section. There should be an option for 'video memory size' or something similar. If there isn't, then unfortunately, you can't change it. I don't think you'd be able to purchase a video card for your machine either. Laptops are near impossible to upgrade.


----------

